# Any San Francisco City College students or alumni?



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi all,
Just curious to see if there are any SFCC students. If so, I would like to hear you thoughts about the school and there program. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, does anyone know anyone who went to San Francisco City College?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Click here for a 4-year od review of the place. Scroll down to the post by Bufano. I'd definitely visit them and tour the place. Find out what you'll be cooking, class size, amount of time spent cooking vs. time spent in lecture, et cetera. I'd definitely find out why their externship program is so weak. 15 hours a week during your last semester is not enough time.


----------



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Greg,
Thanks for your reply. I scrolled through the messages. I guess I am stumped. I currently live in Austin,TX and I am looking into schools in SF. I went and visited SFCC last week. Everything seemed ok, but maybe I wasn't asking the right questions. The appealing aspect was the class size, and yes the externship is weak. I honestly don't know what to do at this point. I like the fact I can get it done for $2,000 compared to the other schools like CCA. But at what price do I really pay? Do I pay to learn basic techniques I may be able to teach myself or do I go into debt and go to one of the better schools in the country? This whole process is frustrating. In a funny way, these message boards sometimes work against you. I may have a decision figured out, then I will read some negative posts about certain schools and I feel I am at the starting blocks all over again. Anyway, thanks again Greg.

Corey


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Just remember that anything you read anywhere about schools is mostly opinion and should be treated with a certain amount of skepticism, including what I say. Ultimately, what you think and feel about the school is what should matter the most.


----------

